# Finally took a good buck!



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

After many many years of hunting deer I Finally got a buck of a lifetime!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

*I took this deer in South Tx On my Brother in Laws Ranch, He green scored in the mid 160's which is great for a main frame 8 point. My Wife Lisa took a 12 point the same morning that scored 186. So we had an Awesome time in South TX I also took a Hog while there.






*


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats on the deer and hog. Nice tall rack, how long are the G2's ------------12-14 inches?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Beautiful Reid! You are going to post pics of your wifes deer also... right. I know she's not letting you forget that hers is bigger AND has more points... and we'd like to help!! Being friends and all we think it's our duty. LOL


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL YD she took the Pics of her deer with her camera and the pics are too large to download here. they are on braggingpost.com though on the last page of the 2010 deer Pictures.

The G2's are 12 " and the main beams are 25" with 6 1/8" Bases.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

YD Lisa's Deer's G2 and G3's were 12" both were Awesome Deer! It was Very Special to us both to share the Experience!

She actually had a chance to take mine a couple days before but didnt because it was our first afternoon. She also took several pics of him on the hoof so that was cool too! He was the only Big Deer I saw while hunting the whole weekend and that was the last minute!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You are both to be congratulated on fine deer. I'm glad that you are able to share the experience with her, I just had to give you a jab and will expect the same in return.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

NICELY done, sir! Sounds like you guys had a blast!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sky Scrapper of a rack there ReidRH congrats to both yall


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. again, very tight rack, you've got the pork for the sausages HA!! Can smell them all the way here.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow, Reid what a beast! Congrats sir.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

congrats to both of on on two awsome bucks,and some pork on the side.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*RHH Nice Bucks Congrads to you and yours _____SB*


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Thats fill'in the freezer---good shoot'in Reid. Nice Buck.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

That boys got some horns nice deer


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Kudos to you and the wife Reid.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Thx Guys it is definitely memories Neither of us will forget as long as we both live! cant wait to get the mounts back, I will post pics of them then!


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

Congrats from your NE Mississippi friend. Love the tall rack and love eating those hogs!!!!


----------

